# New Merchandise for the Upcoming Star Trek Movie.



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I read that soon they will announce the merchandise to be released from the Star Trek Sequel in 2013. Do you think anyone has plans to do any models or is that a possibilty.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I read that soon they will announce the merchandise to be released from the Star Trek Sequel in 2013. Do you think anyone has plans to do any models or is that a possibilty.


It'll be a market-based decision. Right now, there are only two factors to look at re: this...

1) The indications of the health of the market (which will largely be based upon the success... or rather, lack thereof... of the marketing items for the previous movie.

2) The box office (both in release and in post-release) for the last movie (which is better, but not tremendously impressive).

Considering that the wounds from "clearancing" all the merchandise for the last movie are likely still quite raw... I'd be surprised if there was a huge rush to market new products for this flick.

I can see Playmates reworking and re-releasing some of their existing products... if the designs aren't significantly changed... for the new film. Figures, sure. The ship (with some tweaks to the tooling, an improved paint job, and different internal electronic features). Maybe a second ship (if there's an appropriate one for this film). Improved (and there'es a LOT of room for improvement!) versions of the phaser, communicator, and tricorder... same tooling, but better "finish" and better features, in other words.

I really can't see a major investment in new product.

There are some decent resin models of the ships from the last movie, if you want one... they're available at Federation Models, among other places. But, much like the Akira and other "expanded fleet" ships from the TNG era, the level of interest simply isn't enough to justify a hard-tooled replica, I think.

But, if the new electronic game which is about to come out is a success, I'd be surprised not to see a really well-done "game tie-in" computer game. They'll be able to re-use the assets from the current game, so all they'd really need to do would be to write a game-appropriate script and develop level/mission concepts. Which isn't TRIVIAL... but is a lot easier than building something from the ground up.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am anxious to see how the Enterprise will be altered. I know it has been said in interviews by production people that the ship would be changes a bit inside and out. Not sure about exterior changes, but they did say that the engine room would not look like a brewery again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks as if the J.J.Prise got no love in the 2013 merchandise announcements, funny,...QMX is doing a collectors edition U.S.S. Kelvin though. 

http://trekmovie.com/2012/07/14/has...rk-show-off-new-star-trek-merch-at-sdcc-2012/


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

It's looking like Hasbro will be the ones to market Trek toys for the new movie, starting with what they call Kre-o (LEGO knockoff).

http://www.startrek.com/article/hasbro-launching-star-trek-toys-in-2013

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RpC2n71WK...TZdU-i8/s1600/Hasbro Kre-o USS Enterprise.jpg

http://www.startrek.com/article/first-look-hasbro-kre-o-digital-short-trailer

Hallmark is also making a Kelvin ornament for 2013. 

http://www.trektoy.com/forum/gallery_images/1338149528/gallery_7605_106_290778.jpg


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The J.J. Prise seems to be as popular as shaving cream in your pillow case.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Considering how they bungled the opportunity back in '09, I'm not the least bit surprised that nobody is clamoring make a deal.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> It looks as if the J.J.Prise got no love in the 2013 merchandise announcements, funny,...QMX is doing a collectors edition U.S.S. Kelvin though.
> 
> http://trekmovie.com/2012/07/14/has...rk-show-off-new-star-trek-merch-at-sdcc-2012/


QMX already has a JJPrise artisan replica that is around three feet long:

https://store.qmxonline.com/Star-Trek-2009-Enterprise-Artisan-Replica_p_147.html

Whether you like the design or not (I'm not a fan of it), it's a nicely-done piece.

They also have the refit:

https://store.qmxonline.com/Enterprise-Refit-Artisan-Replica_p_135.html

It again, is nicely done, for a model kit build-up. Just a little spendy. But, if you want to throw the big bucks their way, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

I'll be anxious to see the price on the _Enterprise-D_ and the _Kelvin_. Too bad they're not model kits in that scale.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

No Bucks! No Buck Rogers!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> No Bucks! No Buck Rogers!


Ah, a Jerry Doyle fan, I see!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> No Bucks! No Buck Rogers!


Someone say Buck Rogers! 








-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> The J.J. Prise seems to be as popular as shaving cream in your pillow case.


That's actually a lot of fun if you....

um. nevermind....


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Even better with whipped cream.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> It looks as if the J.J.Prise got no love in the 2013 merchandise announcements, funny,...QMX is doing a collectors edition U.S.S. Kelvin though.
> 
> http://trekmovie.com/2012/07/14/has...rk-show-off-new-star-trek-merch-at-sdcc-2012/


Well, the Kelvin is actually a pretty decent design, overall.

I can accept the Kelvin as a real TOS-era ship... with only minor variations. Yes, it's freaking HUGE, but it's not necessarily a "powerhouse" ship. In my own "personal canon" (yeah, yeah, I know!...) I consider this to be the "Iowa Class Colonial Transport." That's the only design category which makes sense for the way this ship is designed.

One nacelle... meaning it's not very manueverable, but efficient for long-range hauling. A secondary hull with a ludicrous number of embarked craft... more than a ship would ever need unless it were required to do a lot of "orbital transfer" operations.

A MASSIVE complement... well, I'd argue that most of that complement wasn't "crew" but rather were "colonists" being flown on a one-way "cruise" out to their eventual home.

This design, as shown on-screen, makes perfect sense for a ship of that nature. Even the weapons systems, which seem to be low-powered "point defense" systems, fit with that approach, moreso than for a "ship of the line."

So, given that, I have no problem accepting the Kelvin (which I call "Iowa class" because the ship's original name, in development, was going to be the Iowa) as a TOS design, just as an atypical one. (Oh, and yes, if the ship is going to be in orbit for months at a time, shepherding a nacent new colony, you might even be able to justify the silly "front windscreen" concept!)


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Kit said:


> Even better with whipped cream.


Especially when dealing with female figures in miniskirts!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

CLBrown said:


> Ah, a Jerry Doyle fan, I see!


......actually a line from :'The Right Stuff'. (Although I have heard Jerry's show)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Never understood all the love for the _Kelvin._ Does absolutely nothing for me. I think it's ungainly and poorly proportioned.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Never understood all the love for the _Kelvin._ Does absolutely nothing for me. I think it's ungainly and poorly proportioned.


"Laddy...........don't you think you ought to...........rrrre-phrrrase that?"


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

RSN said:


> "Laddy...........don't you think you ought to...........rrrre-phrrrase that?"


Nope. Doesn't surprise me either because I haven't liked one thing to have come out of that...movie.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Warped9 said:


> Never understood all the love for the _Kelvin._ Does absolutely nothing for me. I think it's ungainly and poorly proportioned.


Oh, I'm not "in love" with the Kelvin, and I agree that it's a bit "ungainly." But... it's the best design in the new movie, and it can be made to "fit" into the TOS venue (at least externally... the internals, being shot in a contemporary factory, as with so much else in the film, just generally sucked).

I have decided to do my own version of the Kelvin. It's going to be a TOS era design, not a JJ-era design. But it's not going to be like the "kitbash" versions we've seen... it'll be very, very similar to what's seen on-screen, except for color/texture/detail choices. The same shapes as seen on-screen, in the same proportions, and at the same scale, in other words.

Remember... nothing in the film tells you what sort of ship the Kelvin is. But it certainly doesn't seem to be much of a warship. To me... the Kelvin is a big cargo/passenger ship, carrying people for a slow, but steady, run out to a colony planet, then staying in orbit for several months to provide support and security while the new colony is planted.

That's the only thing I've been able to come up with which works for the design we've seen on-screen. My version won't have the silly "big window" that Abrams seems to love so much, nor the excessive "Star-warsy greeblieness" they used, and my nacelle, while similar in size/shape to what you see on-screen, will have clear "Pre-TOS" style design, not the "JJ-verse" jet engine approach they used.

I've actually been getting somewhat enthused about starting to do some design work again... my "bad taste in the mouth" which led me to put all that aside, due to some annoyances at some other (not to be named here) website... it's almost faded away at this point.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Nope. Doesn't surprise me either because I haven't liked one thing to have come out of that...movie.


I was joking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> Never understood all the love for the _Kelvin._ Does absolutely nothing for me. I think it's ungainly and poorly proportioned.


Never understood it either, Warped9. That's exactly how I feel about the _Kelvin_.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I suppose I could imagine a TOS like version of the _Kelvin,_ but not what we saw in the film. Similarly I've tried to envision and sketch out a TOS version of the _Stargazer,_ but never had anything I really liked. Mind you there's nothing in universe that says there had to have been a TOS version of either ship. The _Surya_ is about the only design I've seen that works as a conceptual predecessor to the movie era _Reliant._ In reverse it's not hard to imagine a TMP era version of the destroyer/scout.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Warped9 said:


> I suppose I could imagine a TOS like version of the _Kelvin,_ but not what we saw in the film.


Something like this concept art, maybe?

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/File:Kelvin_type_Iowa_concept_art.jpg


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> Something like this concept art, maybe?
> 
> http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/File:Kelvin_type_Iowa_concept_art.jpg


Definately better, but not quite there yet.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

That's my starting point, anyway...


Carl_G said:


> Something like this concept art, maybe?
> 
> http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/File:Kelvin_type_Iowa_concept_art.jpg


----------

